# hello... chaos marine slaughters space marine



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

hello,

I'm new and this is my second post. Please guide me.
I love to draw warhammer 40000. and have an art blog at 
http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/ [any comments is greatly appreciated].
i drew a piece where a chaos marine ... well rips a space marine.
If the picture does not shows up below the url is at http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D4BPQJG26UE/SXs2O9Z-ZFI/AAAAAAAAA40/GzDWam55BpY/s400-h/LastScan4a.jpg
More pics of it is posted at my blog. I hope to contribute any way i can to heresy online. 










Any comments and reply is appreciated. I hope i'm doing this right.
Thank you and regards
rajabersiong.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

G.W should give you a job.

Great stuff i love black and white inks.


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you. penciling my next piece at the moment. 

Lupercal!!!
rajabersiong


----------

